# perfil de acero



## Gregorio Delsol

amigos hagan me el favor de aclarar esto: perfil de acero(lamina) e=2mm L=2,40 mts. gotero


----------



## lauranazario

Gregorio Delsol said:
			
		

> amigos hagan me el favor de aclarar esto: perfil de acero(lamina) e=2mm L=2,40 mts. gotero


Ni idea, Gregorio... ¿quieres que te expliquen qué significa esa ecuación? Hmmmmmm... aquí no nos dedicamos a eso (recuerda que lo nuestro son los idiomas). Habrá que esperar si algún Forero tiene conocimientos prácticos en construcción.
Siempre puedes buscar en Google...

Suerte,
LN


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

Esto No Es Ecuacion Realmente Lo Que Es Es La Descripcion De Una Parte De Una Casa Prefabricada

Este Documento Me Esta Matando


----------



## Phryne

Se dice _Steel Beam_.  

Gregorio, por favor, cuando preguntes por una palabra, poné la oración completa en la cual la encontraste. A veces es muy difícil saber a qué esta referida sin el contexto apropiado. Gracias!


----------



## araceli

Gregorio Delsol said:
			
		

> amigos hagan me el favor de aclarar esto: perfil de acero(lamina) e=2mm L=2,40 mts. gotero


lámina=plate
espesor= thickness
largo= lenght
gotero= eyedropper (aquí me parece que hay un error...¿no será gotera?).


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

gracias araceli me ayudaste mucho. phryne esto es la opracion complete no hay mas si hubiera mas yo lo hubiera puesto. muchas gracias por la ayuda estoy muy agradecido.


----------



## lauranazario

Gregorio Delsol said:
			
		

> amigos hagan me el favor de aclarar esto: perfil de acero(lamina) e=2mm L=2,40 mts. gotero



Gregorio, al llegar a casa encontré esto en el _Diccionario Técnico Inglés>< Español de F. Beigbeder_...

*perfil* = (USA) mold; outline; profile; structural shape

¿Acaso será que el "perfil de acero" que menciona tu frase es a steel structure (plate) o quizás a steel structural beam (plate)?

¡Necesitamos la ayuda de un experto!

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Gregorio Delsol

gracias luara has sido un gran ayuda.


----------



## kancerbervs

Gregorio Delsol said:


> amigos hagan me el favor de aclarar esto: perfil de acero(lamina) e=2mm L=2,40 mts. gotero


 
steel profile (sheet) thickness=2mm Lenght=2.40 mts dropper

bueno: 
e= espesor (que son 2 mm)
L= longitud (que son 2.40 mts)

el gotero es la parte de abajo de una saliente, si se fijan en los volados de los techos tienen una muesca que impide que el agua corra mas alla de ese limite y desgaste el concreto, en este caso es un perfil que se coloca en las fachadas o techos que actua de manera semejante, para que el agua no corra mas alla de cierto limite que marca el gotero.

espero que haya resuelto tu duda

la diferencia entre "plate" y "sheet" es conceptual "plate" se refiere a placa, una placa es estructural y "sheet" se refiere a lámina, la cual no es estructural, en este caso es un gotero, por lo tanto no es estructural...

(no estoy 100% seguro que se escriba así "gotero" en ingles, pero eyedropper es el gotero para los ojos...)

saludos


----------



## jalibusa

por las dimensiones debe ser un "gutter" al borde de los techos para recoger el agua de lluvia.


----------



## MarkLondres

en ingles se traduce como "steel profile" por ejemplo lo que se usa para construir un techo o pared.

http://www.british-gypsum.bpb.co.uk...products/gypframe_studs/gypframe_c_studs.aspx

Mark


----------



## mora

Hola

Es 'coated  steel  profile  2mm thick by 2.4 meters long *with drip edge'*

http://www.schluter.co.uk/produkt.aspx?doc=5-4-bara-rk.xml&pg=funktion

Mora


----------



## kancerbervs

MarkLondres said:


> en ingles se traduce como "steel profile" por ejemplo lo que se usa para construir un techo o pared.
> Mark


 
ok, es correcta la traducción... pero el link que pones es para hacer muros de tablaroca, en este caso se refiere a un remate en la parte inferior de una fachada o un techo.


----------

